# Massey Ferguson 2805 Air Conditioner



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

So i just bought a 2805 Massey Ferguson to use as my baler tractor. (Overkill is underrated) I have serious doubts about the ac but i want to try to charge it anyway. My only problem is i cant find the dang couplers to hook my gauges to! anyone know of their location? Also this tractor is converted to 134A (or so i'm told) it does say 134A on the compressor.

Thanks alot!

Nathan


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

You should find the fittings if you will follow the tubing from the compressor. One thing you may wish to check is the filters for the a/c assume on the outside of the cab that is where they are on my JD. Thought mine was low on gas and it was dirty filters.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Why stop there?









That poor round baler.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

going leave the duels on? Those 2805's are tanks


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

The reason I opted for this much horsepower is so I can upgrade to a big square Baler in the future if I choose. Thanks for the laughs though. And yes the duals are staying on it.


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

Update: I found the fittings on the rear of the compressor. Threw 4 cans of 134A in it and she works like a champ!


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

nathan.martzfarms said:


> Update: I found the fittings on the rear of the compressor. Threw 4 cans of 134A in it and she works like a champ!


Wonder why we have to give everything a gender? Some people think all dogs are "She" and others think all are "he" and not picking on you but guess we give a gender to tractors and ac also.

Somehow if you had used "IT" rather than "she" would not have carried the same meaning or weight.


----------



## TomasRowley98 (Jan 26, 2021)

Wouldn't it be easier to just buy a new air conditioner?


----------



## chadsmith114 (Jan 26, 2021)

Good work there, especially on such an old model. I also wanted to change my air conditioner, but it turned out to be too difficult for me. In general, I like to solve all problems myself, especially with a tractor. I asked for help from a friend who works in the workshop and he showed me the best digital HVAC gauges, which I didn't even know existed. He helped me with the installation and setup. Now in the winter, it's time to change the air conditioner, as in the summer it was simply impossible to work because of the unbearable heat in the cabin. It really increases productivity.


----------

